# Lighttpd & Tomcat



## puzor (Aug 5, 2009)

hello guys,

i run on my freebsd system a lighttpd webserver with php extensions. i would like install apache tomcat webserver in the background, too. 

how can i route all http-requests over lighttpd to my tomcat? tomcat don't be in the front rank. i think it's better if lighttpd handle the http requests. or what do you think?

kind regards


----------



## vermaden (Aug 5, 2009)

You can always puy apache+tomcat as "main" on *:80 and use lighttpd for static http content.


----------



## Voltar (Aug 5, 2009)

A quick Google search lead me to this. Looks like it should work.


----------



## puzor (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey,

i found this link, too. i try it out and post my result..


----------



## tagestad (Aug 11, 2009)

Use the proxy functionality, mod_proxy. I use this myself, to proxy both Tomcat/Resin, and other services on servers that is not available from the internet.

Example here:
http://forum.lighttpd.net/topic/76


regards,
Espen


----------

